# Mechanical Spheres



## Starbeast (Jun 23, 2011)

Mechanical Spheres​


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 23, 2011)

*Mechanical Spheres: The Vatican*


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 23, 2011)

*Mechanical Spheres: The United Nations*


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 23, 2011)

*Mechanical Spheres: Ireland*


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 23, 2011)

*Arnaldo Pomodoro*
is the artist​


----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 4, 2011)

That really give's fine art a Science Fiction feel!


----------

